# Holster Type



## Wandering Man

Ok, what seems to work best for you: 
Inside the Waist Band?
Outside the Waist Band?
Paddle?
Attached to the Belt?

I've started my holster collection for my Kimber Compact CDP II, and found I'm not totally satisfied with just one. My Don Hume IWB is great with most shirts, and fortunately, my pants are large enough to accomidate.

My Galco Paddle Holster does OK with most of my shirts, and I love not being cramped in my pants. But I feel like I need to tightent the screws on the paddle after every couple of wears. It seems to work best when I wear my sport coat.

I also worry that the gun prints more when I wear the Galco with a covering shirt and no jacket.

Comments anyone?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

I've heard that unless U spend big bucks, the paddle holsters don't work as well as a regular leather belt holster....


----------



## Shipwreck

Looks like the poll software hasn't caught up with that 4th vote or something...... Look at the %...


----------



## Wandering Man

Hey! I always try to give 133% in everything I do.

WM


----------



## 2400

Alessi IWB :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

2400,

How do you like the snaps? My Don Hume has a metal clip, which is fine going on, but sometimes fights me when I want to take it off.

WM


----------



## Baldy

I wear suspenders and 1"&3/4" belt. I have 2 ten rd mags on my left side and my .45 riding in a IWB holster on my right side. I have a Kel-Tec P3AT in my right front pocket and spare mag in my left front pocket. Here's my holster.
http://www.andrewsleather.com/








Here's the two I carry together.


----------



## 2400

Wandering Man said:


> 2400,
> 
> How do you like the snaps? My Don Hume has a metal clip, which is fine going on, but sometimes fights me when I want to take it off.
> 
> WM


WM, the snaps work great. They are the press dot type. easy to release and resnap.


----------



## propellerhead

$11 Uncle Mike's IWB. It is thin and lightweight and hardly adds any bulk to the pistol like the thick leather ones. I removed the stitching that held the clip and glued it into a better position.


----------



## tony pasley

Actually I have all 3 plus shoulder holsters as well. 80% of the time it is a OWB or paddleback.


----------



## Vom Kriege

Off duty I pretty much always carry IWB except at the range. Sometimes on duty I carry IWB.


----------



## Maximo

I have an IWB and a belt holster for all my carry guns and it all depends on how I need to dress and what I am doing as to which one I use. I am about 50-50 IWB or OWB.


----------



## Shipwreck

Maximo did make me a nice IWB holster. I am still adjusting to that type of carry. Usually, I keep the P99c in the pocket or one of these two holsters...


----------



## Vom Kriege

Shipwreck said:


> Maximo did make me a nice IWB holster. I am still adjusting to that type of carry. Usually, I keep the P99c in the pocket or one of these two holsters...


I have one of those Matrix holsters for my Glocks. I really like and keep my G19 stored in it ready to go. The only problem that I have with it though is that it doesn't work well with my polymer insert Instructor belt (1.5") as it causes the holster to cinch down too tight on the pistol. I guess I need a 1.25"er or only use it with my leather belts.


----------



## john doe.

Maximo made me both IWB and OWB. The OWB is more comfortable to me. I will sometimes carry my IWB kydex I made. I plan on making a new one soon that will hopefully be more comfortable.


----------



## Barry in IN

IWB. I've tried different kinds, but like the simple Sparks Summer Special type.

When I carry OWB, It's the Alessi CQC/S. I love that holster design. I try to have one on hand for any gun that might get carried.


----------



## Wandering Man

Barry in IN said:


> IWB. I've tried different kinds, but like the simple Sparks Summer Special type.
> 
> When I carry OWB, It's the Alessi CQC/S. I love that holster design. I try to have one on hand for any gun that might get carried.


Nice.



WM


----------



## falshman70

I'm pretty new to CCW and have a Galco OWB and an inexpensive Don Hume IWB with a clip. I vastly prefer the Galco. I have an Andrews IWB on order and a Comp-tach paddle. Hopefully I'll be better informed come the next survey.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Uncle Mikes IWB 

It fits both my Walther and HK, and it only cost me $11...Im more than satisfied with it.


----------



## Spenser

Shipwreck said:


> Maximo did make me a nice IWB holster. I am still adjusting to that type of carry. Usually, I keep the P99c in the pocket or one of these two holsters...


How does the P99 work in the pocket? I think the best way to carry in this state is the pocket, but you tend to run into "enough gun" issues? Will it work in the pants pocket? I'm really interested in this subject.

I used to have a full size P99, the first generation without the QA trigger, and loved it. Money concerns forced me to let it go, and that's killing me. So I'm curious if the compact is worth taking a look at. If I can make it a pocket gun, I'm all over it. The full size p99 would actually hide in a pager pal holster pretty well. It had a slimmer profile than the Glocks.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## joker1

I've been using a comp-tac c-tac holster for my GLOCK 33 for 2 years now. It works quite well.


----------



## Shipwreck

Spenser said:


> How does the P99 work in the pocket? I think the best way to carry in this state is the pocket, but you tend to run into "enough gun" issues? Will it work in the pants pocket? I'm really interested in this subject.
> 
> I used to have a full size P99, the first generation without the QA trigger, and loved it. Money concerns forced me to let it go, and that's killing me. So I'm curious if the compact is worth taking a look at. If I can make it a pocket gun, I'm all over it. The full size p99 would actually hide in a pager pal holster pretty well. It had a slimmer profile than the Glocks.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


DIdn't see this question until now... Sorry...

It works great - I couldn't do it in jeans. But with cargo pants, I can have it in my front pocket. Great place. If U are being robbed, they will assume U are going for your money. And, if things seem kinda strange - just put your hand in your pocket, and you have your gun in your hand.

I keep the gun in an Uncle Mike's Inside the Waist Band Holster. Then, I just put the whole thing into my pocket. The belt clip sewn onto the holster sticks up, and it helps break up the outline.

It does deend on how the cargo pants are made. I own several pairs, but 1 pair doesn't have a pocket deep enough. All the rest do, however.

I've used a belt holster just a few times since I started doing this back in April or so. Now, it's my preferred carry.


----------



## Brass Balls

For concealed carry I use a Versa Max 2 about 99% of the time.


----------



## Spenser

Shipwreck said:


> DIdn't see this question until now... Sorry...
> 
> It works great - I couldn't do it in jeans. But with cargo pants, I can have it in my front pocket. Great place. If U are being robbed, they will assume U are going for your money. And, if things seem kinda strange - just put your hand in your pocket, and you have your gun in your hand.
> 
> I keep the gun in an Uncle Mike's Inside the Waist Band Holster. Then, I just put the whole thing into my pocket. The belt clip sewn onto the holster sticks up, and it helps break up the outline.
> 
> It does deend on how the cargo pants are made. I own several pairs, but 1 pair doesn't have a pocket deep enough. All the rest do, however.
> 
> I've used a belt holster just a few times since I started doing this back in April or so. Now, it's my preferred carry.


I was using a pocket holster with a mini glock. it's just too darn thick, though. If they'd make a single stack 9mm it would just rock. I agree. Pocket carry is really the way to go.

I'm back to the pocket .32, with a backup in the vehicle. It looks as though the Beretta compact 92 will be the BUG, with the option to carry it when weather and a good jacket permit.

I guess I'll have to try one of the Kahr's one of these days. It actually looks like a decent pocket 9mm.


----------



## Shipwreck

It is kinda thick - but mot much more so than if ya had keys and a cell phone in your front pocket (depending on if ya got a ton of keys, like me). As I said before, I couldn't do it in any other pants besides the cargo pants I wear all the time.


----------



## jenglish

I mostly carry IWB, but I also carry in a shoulder holster at work.


----------



## milquetoast

I've tried belly bands and paddle holsters, and they are all now sitting in the holster box in the closet. I always come back to the Summer Special and all its clones.

There is one thing I insist on, though -- snaps, not a spring clip. In hundreds of draws from an IWB holster with a spring clip, I have only had the holster come out with the gun twice. (Once with a Galco, once with a Bianchi.) I should have learned my lesson after the first time, but I am a slow learner. Clip-on holsters rarely come out with the gun, but it can happen. With my luck, I know it would happen when somebody was trying to kill me. No clip-ons for me, not any more.

In the past couple of years, I find myself using the DeSantis Nemesis pocket holster _a lot_. S&W 342 Ti, and Kel-Tec .32. When I carry the 342 (and other snubbies) on the belt, it is without a holster. I have Barami Hip Grips and Tyler T-Grips on all my J-frames.


----------



## Sean

I GENERALLY prefer to carry OWB in a leather holster of the ASKINS or PANCAKE style. Go figure I like leather holsters, because I make them :smt033

I will carry IWB on occaision when I am wearing sweats with a tight drawstring...a Glock 26 or a Taurus titanium snubby doesn't draw the britches down, and is OH SO COMFORTABLE!









This one is a recent addition...I made it as an experiment, and love the way it carries.









This one is a clip-on IWB for my G23 or 19...it is for those days when I KNOW it will be ON-OFF all day.









This one is my snap on IWB I use in summer when I am only concealing under a t-shirt.
*NOTE TO MODS AND ADMIN...I AM NO LONGER IN THE BUSINESS OF SELLING HOLSTERS AND MAKE THEM ONLY FOR FRIENDS AND MY OWN AMUSEMENT...I AM NOT ADVERTISING HERE*


----------



## Wandering Man

Nice! :smt023 

WM


----------



## Ole Cypress

propellerhead said:


> $11 Uncle Mike's IWB. It is thin and lightweight and hardly adds any bulk to the pistol like the thick leather ones.


i* just bought this holster tonight.*

*i thought it was awesome.*

*ole*


----------



## Todd

I've got a Comp Tac CTAC right now and I hate the thing more and more each day. I ordered a Brommeland a couple weeks ago. I let y'all know how that works out once I get it.


----------



## stormbringerr

*super tuck*

this is a site i was looking at today thier super tuck may be worth considering,it sounds like a good deal. /http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/ sorry i had one too many caracters in the web site


----------



## res1b3uq

*Iwb*

After several false starts, I constructed my own holster. The side next to me is upholstry plastic, lined with thin leather. This fits the conture of the entire gun, to protect the gun from me. The outside of the holster is high quality leather, shaped to my Para P12, up over the trigger guard. (Don't put your finger on the trigger until ready to shoot) This entire rig fits tightly into a loop below my belt. I can cover the gun with a tucked in shirt. I have several loop setups, to match the belt I am wearing. Ugly? Hey, it's concealed, remember? Does it work? You bet!!


----------



## Mike Barham

res1b3uq said:


> After several false starts, I constructed my own holster. The side next to me is upholstry plastic, lined with thin leather. This fits the conture of the entire gun, to protect the gun from me. The outside of the holster is high quality leather, shaped to my Para P12, up over the trigger guard. (Don't put your finger on the trigger until ready to shoot) This entire rig fits tightly into a loop below my belt. I can cover the gun with a tucked in shirt. I have several loop setups, to match the belt I am wearing. Ugly? Hey, it's concealed, remember? Does it work? You bet!!


Do you have a pic of your handiwork? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Charlie

milquetoast said:


> ...........When I carry the 342 (and other snubbies) on the belt, it is without a holster. I have Barami Hip Grips and Tyler T-Grips on all my J-frames.............


Absolutely the best way to carry a snubbie! IMHO, Comfortable, conceals great, no maintenance, inexpensive, safe, etc. :smt023


----------



## JimmySays

I picked OWB paddle for ease of on/off, although, I have plenty of OWB belt holsters plus that Galco Miami whatever shoulder rig.
With my beer belly and the tension on my belt, IWB is not treated as a viable carry alternative at this time. Although I can slip my Kahr P40 or Sig P6 down the back of my pants, running down the spinal cord groove, so to speak.


----------



## Texasdoc

I carry mostly with a Kickpatrick Texas Strong side ot my nylon pancake made by some off the market company.

since I moved to Va. its a open carry state and the texas Strong side is the way to go it looks nice and is easy to control the gun in.

Doc


----------



## Old Padawan

I own and actively use 6 holsters for my Combat Commander. I also use two others on occasion on the range. I use a custom made Galco USA for appendix carry, a Royal Guard and a SkyOps for IWB on the hip, a Concealable belt holster and a Miami Classic Shoulder Holster. Primarily IWB during the week with the belt and Shoulder used on the weekend. I like to put the shoulder holster on during the evening while sitting around the house.
I think a IWB holster offers the best compromise in concealment, accessability, and comfort.
I know that some people say that you should only carry in a single position, but I disagree. I have been startled on a few occasions (shotgun blast this Saturday at Prescott western days) and found my hand twitching towards my gun. It always went to wherever I was wearing one at that time.


----------



## neophyte

*BackPocket*

Carry a 638 most of the time either front or back pocket.
"Sunday Go to Meeting" GP100 'Galco'
"Wandering Around" G22 Galco
"gone Hunting" Ruger.357/.44 Galco

always accompanied; 638


----------



## Ram Rod

IWB now since it's summer time. DeSantis Scorpion---best IWB holster ever!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Insufficient choice of responses.
Depends upon the gun carried.
If a .45 Officers' Model, then either OWB paddle or OWB with belt loops.
Otherwise, it's a mini-.45 in a pocket holster, in a pocket.


----------



## jmg

IWB is not very popular here in Portugal.
Usually people use to carry their guns intehir pocket.
Indeed authorized gun here used to be 25 acp taurus or beretta (bugs).
Now with new laws LEO and Military OFF DUTY use to carry OWB.
Personally I don´t like Paddle. Use vega holster with a good leather belt....


----------



## niadhf

Hmm, some of each plus pocket.
PA-63 or Officers 45 - SOB (galco)
P-11 IWB (desantis inner piece) or Pocket (mine) or paddle (fobus)
Makaroav, Paddle, soon to be IWB
Ruger Vaqureo,colt 1851 navys- low and strapped to the leg oh wait, thats competition


----------



## Steve M1911A1

jmg said:


> IWB is not very popular here in Portugal.
> Usually people use to carry their guns intehir pocket.
> Indeed authorized gun here used to be 25 acp taurus or beretta (bugs).
> Now with new laws LEO and Military OFF DUTY use to carry OWB.
> Personally I don´t like Paddle. Use vega holster with a good leather belt....


In Portugal, is carrying a pistol allowed? Must you have a license?
If you need a license, what is the process to get one?


----------



## jmg

Steve M1911A1 said:


> In Portugal, is carrying a pistol allowed? Must you have a license?
> If you need a license, what is the process to get one?


Police officers, military, judges and some government agencies employees are allowed to carry even when off duty.
For a civilian getting a CCW permit is very difficult and when they managed to get it they can only get 32 revolvers or .25acp semi auto.
Sorry for my grammar...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Thank you.
That's interesting. Maybe somehow your government thinks that small-caliber handguns can't be used for insurrection or political assassination.


----------



## niadhf

jmg said:


> Police officers, military, judges and some government agencies employees are allowed to carry even when off duty.
> For a civilian getting a CCW permit is very difficult and when they managed to get it they can only get 32 revolvers or .25acp semi auto.
> Sorry for my grammar...


hmmm, 32 revolvers? makes the .327 federal magnum look good, or is it just certain 32 caliber revolvers?


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I have a Federal IWB that I got at Academy Sports for 15 bucks I got it set the way I wanted and I sewed it up

I got it for my Bulgy 9X18MM Mak.


----------



## jmg

niadhf said:


> hmmm, 32 revolvers? makes the .327 federal magnum look good, or is it just certain 32 caliber revolvers?


32 with 2" barrel maximum.
Rossi and taurus are the prefered brands.


----------



## jmg

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thank you.
> That's interesting. Maybe somehow your government thinks that small-caliber handguns can't be used for insurrection or political assassination.


Here the problem is not the fear of political assassination or insurection, it´s the fact that police oficers for years have as duty weapon the Walther PP 32 ACP (they still have the PP, right now they are begining the transition to G19), and they did not want civilians to get "bigger" handguns than LEO.
But as Portugal is very conservative and sport shooting did not have a great tradition here, I don´t think things will change.
By the way, here hunting has a great tradition and shotguns 12 cal are very popular.


----------



## submoa

I'm just wondering if I'm the only one here that adjusts his carry depending on season and clothing?

Tucked shirt / long pants - ankle holster

Untucked shirt - strongside high ride 

If flying or spending long periods in vehicle, shoulder w tshirt under open shirt (snap buttons also work) or jacket 

If in a open carry environment, molle holster attached to vest.


----------



## jmg

Well for me, so much change is not a good thing.
I´m like the dog of Pavlov.
I think "GUN!" and my hand automatically reach my OWB on the right.
As for ankle, it´s not confortable for me.


----------



## USAFgsm

submoa said:


> I'm just wondering if I'm the only one here that adjusts his carry depending on season and clothing?
> 
> Tucked shirt / long pants - ankle holster
> 
> Untucked shirt - strongside high ride
> 
> If flying or spending long periods in vehicle, shoulder w tshirt under open shirt (snap buttons also work) or jacket
> 
> If in a open carry environment, molle holster attached to vest.


I also change depending on the weather. During the summer I carry in an Uncle Mike's IWB. I don't find it to be uncomfortable at all and it hides the Glock 23 under a T-shirt just fine. 
During the winter I carry in a Desantis, just because its a little easier to draw and its not as difficult to conceal under heavier clothes.


----------



## Todd

submoa said:


> I'm just wondering if I'm the only one here that adjusts his carry depending on season and clothing?
> 
> Tucked shirt / long pants - ankle holster
> 
> Untucked shirt - strongside high ride
> 
> If flying or spending long periods in vehicle, shoulder w tshirt under open shirt (snap buttons also work) or jacket
> 
> If in a open carry environment, molle holster attached to vest.


I carry in the same spot all the time. I seem to have no brain lately ad it's best that I keep the gun in the same spot to avoid any confusion for myself.


----------



## Mike Barham

submoa said:


> I'm just wondering if I'm the only one here that adjusts his carry depending on season and clothing?


I do. I think it makes sense to have a "holster wardrobe." I realize I am in violation of "Bianchi's Law," but I like to dress appropriately for whatever occasion, rather than dressing around a gun.



> Tucked shirt / long pants - ankle holster


Agreed. This is what I normally wear to work - long pants with a tucked-in polo. KelTec in an Ankle Glove.



> Untucked shirt - strongside high ride


I'll usually go the IWB route here, though I have mainly given up wearing untucked shirts. I'm in my late 30's, and prefer to avoid the untucked look that was fashionable in my 20's.



> If flying or spending long periods in vehicle, shoulder w tshirt under open shirt (snap buttons also work) or jacket


I can't fly armed since I am not an LEO nor do I fly charter/private. Long drives generally find me with the ankle rig, unless I am crossing state lines into a place where I can't carry.



> If in a open carry environment, molle holster attached to vest.


While Arizona is an open-carry state, I remain concealed unless actually on the shooting range, hunting or camping. I did use a Serpa attached to my IBA/IOTV for my M9 in Afghanistan. When working on the FOB/base, I openly wore a shoulder rig, though concealment was also permissible.

I often wear cargo shorts in hot Phoenix, and since that eliminates the ankle holster, I use the KelTec PF9 in a pocket holster. I suppose I could use a tuckable IWB, but the pocket holster is more comfortable and convenient.

When running, I clip a KelTec to my shorts, with a pair of spandex shorts underneath to prevent chafing.


----------



## Old Padawan

I have a holster wardrobe. I generally wear a tuckable IWB. I like to wear up front but often carry on the rear right hip. I use the Galco USA and SkyOps. If I am wearing a decent shirt I will tuck it in. When I traveled to KY recently, I used a J frame in an ankle holster. An on occasion I end up with my KelTec in my pocket. 
I wear a Colt Combat Commander or G23 no matter the weather. I can wear a shirt and tie or shorts and a T-Shirt.


----------



## submoa

Damn... Just opened up a Galco marketing opportunity


----------



## xdmedic24

Here's my SA XD9SC and the Comp-Tac MTAC IWB holster - great combination!


----------



## Mike Barham

submoa said:


> Damn... Just opened up a Galco marketing opportunity


In fairness, I did mention the Blackhawk Serpa. :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf

Deltaboy1984 said:


> I have a Federal IWB that I got at Academy Sports for 15 bucks I got it set the way I wanted and I sewed it up
> 
> I got it for my Bulgy 9X18MM Mak.


Hmmm. thanks for the inof. there are so few , usable, holsters out there for these GREAT guns.


----------



## niadhf

Mike Barham said:


> I often wear cargo shorts in hot Phoenix, and since that eliminates the ankle holster, I use the KelTec PF9 in a pocket holster. _*I suppose I could use a tuckable IWB*_, but the pocket holster is more comfortable and convenient.


and what tuckable IWB would fit that? or more importantly (to me) a p-11.


----------



## ZMP_CTR

I use a gurkha IWB. It is very comfortable.


----------



## sambeaux

*IWB for me*

I'm pretty new to concealed carry so I'm still experimenting a little with my Walther PPK...but so far in my limited experience, Uncle Mike's is the most comfortable, least amount of printing, & quickest draw for me. Occasionally I'll carry with the Galco horsehide pocket holster in cargo shorts, but the holster doesn't always catch the side of the pocket. When practicing the gun tends to stay stuck in the holster so I don't carry it as much. One drawback from being a lefty is that the local stores don't stock many LH holsters. I've been looking at the Galco Royal Guard or the UDC, DeSantis Insider, etc. but without being able to "try it on" I'd rather not have anything more than a $10 holster taking up space in a drawer if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

sambeaux said:


> I'm pretty new to concealed carry so I'm still experimenting a little with my Walther PPK...but so far in my limited experience, Uncle Mike's is the most comfortable, least amount of printing, & quickest draw for me. Occasionally I'll carry with the Galco horsehide pocket holster in cargo shorts, but the holster doesn't always catch the side of the pocket. When practicing the gun tends to stay stuck in the holster so I don't carry it as much. One drawback from being a lefty is that the local stores don't stock many LH holsters. I've been looking at the Galco Royal Guard or the UDC, DeSantis Insider, etc. but without being able to "try it on" I'd rather not have anything more than a $10 holster taking up space in a drawer if it doesn't work out.


How much did your PPK cost?
There are no faultless holsters, but the better-designed ones usually cost enough to encourage second thoughts about buying one, it's true.
But if you put the purchase in perspective, you will be paying less than 1/3 of the price of the gun for the best holster for it that you can buy.
Give a really good holster a try. You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sambeaux

I totally agree...I'm a bit uncomfortable putting my $500+ gun (as well as the safety of others & myself) in an $8 holster! Which is why I am willing to spend the money on a quality holster as long as I know it will work better for me. I'm going to Dallas next week, so I might see if there are more stores that carry Left Hand holsters than down here...


----------



## toolboxluis

i am a big guy so i use out side holster 
but most of the time i carry my gun in a ccw bag 









BUT THIS THE HOLSTER I USE


----------



## Old Padawan

sambeaux said:


> I'm going to Dallas next week, so I might see if there are more stores that carry Left Hand holsters than down here...


Try Dallas Public Safety 214-748-1060.
If you dont have any luck, ask your retailer to order one for you. This may take a while as they usually have a minimum purchase requirement with their suppliers.


----------



## Mike Barham

niadhf said:


> and what tuckable IWB would fit that? or more importantly (to me) a p-11.


I'd try a tuckable for a Kahr P-series.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Para LTC in a Gould IWB


----------



## niadhf

Mike Barham said:


> I'd try a tuckable for a Kahr P-series.


ok. is USA or UDC available for such? assuming this is an acceptable holster for said gun per Galco policy.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Since it's almost 2 years from the start of this thread, would anyone see it appropriate to delete and start over? My CHP should be here in 2-3 months, which means that I will be starting my life as a CCer during the winter and I would therefore easily be able to use OWB (which I think would be more comfortable...I'm 5'8" 225lbs). It will be an interesting transition to summer afterwards. I'm wondering how many people effectively use OWB during hotter times, and what holsters they are using. Or, for that matter, if OWB really _is_ that much more comfortable. Any input?

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd

BeefyBeefo said:


> Since it's almost 2 years from the start of this thread, would anyone see it appropriate to delete and start over?


Why delete it? Your response (well, mine now) puts it right back at the top of the list. It's still a valid topic even though the thread has been around the block. Just because it's old, doesn't mean we should junk it. If that was the case, we'd have to toss *TOF* out. :anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> Why delete it? Your response (well, mine now) puts it right back at the top of the list. It's still a valid topic even though the thread has been around the block.


Good point. Unless, of course, peoples choices in carrying have changed (which is doubtful). :smt023



> Just because it's old, doesn't mean we should junk it. If that was the case, we'd have to toss *TOF* out. :anim_lol:


Uh oh.... :smt170

-Jeff-:anim_lol::watching:


----------



## Mike Barham

OWB with a good holster and gunbelt is _extremely_ comfortable, much moreso than IWB for most people. I know I find Galco's Side Snap Scabbard virtually unnoticeable even after a long day with a full-sized gun. By contrast, a Glock 26 or even a Commander is noticeable in an IWB. With the right pants and belt, IWB isn't the instrument of torture some would have you believe, but it'll never be as comfortable as a good OWB.

It's easy to carry OWB if you're willing to wear a long enough concealing garment. IWB does give you a little more freedom of movement without exposing the gun, and also gives you a broader choice of concealing garments.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Mike Barham said:


> OWB with a good holster and gunbelt is _extremely_ comfortable, much moreso than IWB for most people. I know I find Galco's Side Snap Scabbard virtually unnoticeable even after a long day with a full-sized gun. By contrast, a Glock 26 or even a Commander is noticeable in an IWB. With the right pants and belt, IWB isn't the instrument of torture some would have you believe, but it'll never be as comfortable as a good OWB.
> 
> It's easy to carry OWB if you're willing to wear a long enough concealing garment. IWB does give you a little more freedom of movement without exposing the gun, and also gives you a broader choice of concealing garments.


Thanks for the input, _Mike_.

I'm tempted to explore the world of good OWB holsters (and of course a good belt). The reason (as I'm sure you've seen my other threads about it) I want to get a G36 is to do my side-by-side comparison prior to my CHP arriving. Then, I will have the holsters and everything needed for the "winner" prior to, or close to, receiving the permit. Generally speaking, I don't wear a shirt tucked in (unless golfing or something). I feel like starting to CC in the winter is going to make it even harder to CC in the months following the winter. I guess I'll just have to do what most people do and end up with a drawer full of holsters.  If it were up to me, I would definitely go towards comfort, but if it's not easily concealed, than I'll have to go another route. For some reason, I don't feel as though shorts and a shirt could nearly as easy conceal with OWB as it could with IWB. I have a Comptac C-Tac holster for my XDSC that I got for REALLY cheap (found a good deal since I'm a lefty - $24 shipped), and I've been experimenting with it. I feel as though I could make it a touch more comfortable with a few adjustments, it isn't _too_ terrible. But, if I could conceal as easily with a OWB holster, than I would by all means go that route. Having said that, my wearing this C-Tac around the house has only been done as an experiment (since I got it sooo cheap), and hasn't been done with just a t-shirt (usually a long sleeve fleece with a t-shirt under it). It conceals very well, but even though I'm not huge at my size, it still digs into my side a little. I'm sure I could get used to it, but I'm also sure there's much better options out there (read: Galco + All leather). Any other thoughts? Thanks again! :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

OWB concealment is fairly easy with the short-barrel guns you're talking about, as long as you're willing to wear an untucked hip-length shirt. Guys do it all over hot Phoenix without an issue.

Of course, when I wear shorts, they're Columbia cargos, and the Glock 26 goes in the front pocket. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

Mike Barham said:


> OWB concealment is fairly easy with the short-barrel guns you're talking about, as long as you're willing to wear an untucked hip-length shirt. Guys do it all over hot Phoenix without an issue.
> 
> Of course, when I wear shorts, they're Columbia cargos, and the Glock 26 goes in the front pocket. :mrgreen:


How does that work out for you?

I know others who carry in cargo pockets. And I've tried it a time or two with my P3AT, but I've never found it very convenient or comfortable.

It feels like it would take forever to get to the gun should I need it. Maybe I don't have the right holster. Whether in the Dan Hume pocket holster, or not, the gun tends to end up upside down or sidewise, so it's always a guess which direction the gun's going to face when I reach my hand in.

Cargo pants have been around since the '80's, I think, (remember parachute pants?) and I've never been a fan heavy objects slapping me on the thigh as I walk. I tend leave my cargo pockets empty when I have them.

WM


----------



## TOF

Todd said:


> Why delete it? Your response (well, mine now) puts it right back at the top of the list. It's still a valid topic even though the thread has been around the block. Just because it's old, doesn't mean we should junk it. If that was the case, we'd have to toss *TOF* out. :anim_lol:


We are having none of that sort of thing just yet fellas.:numbchuck:
I don't know how this one slide by me for so long. 

Beefy, I find both IWB and OWB equaly comfortable with my M&P's. I may switch to OWB for the winter cause it gets cold in Northern Az and it's easier to get to with heavy clothes on.

My opinion may vary from some that started with a plastic or poor quality IWB holsters. I was fortunate enough to have a friend who had been that route. My first IWB was a Galco Summer Comfort (I'm sorry submoa) and I have purchased 2 more SC's since. That should indicate my level of satisfaction. No, they didn't wear out. I wanted 2 colors for the M&P and one for my GP100.

Although I probably was slightly faster drawing from OWB, I shoot the USPSA matches using the SC and expect am faster with it than OWB at this point.

I had no problem concealing OWB with an unbuttoned square tail cover shirt over a T shirt. during our Arizona Summer but IWB improoves the situation when winds are up. I used a Desanti for the M&P and Don Hume for the GP100 OWB. If doing it again I would get a Don Hume H721 O.T.for the M&P also.

Stay safe but enjoy :mrgreen:

.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Thanks for the input, _TOF_. :smt023

I purchased a Side Snap Scabbard from Galco for my G36. It's an excellent OWB holster, but I can tell I wouldn't be able to conceal it with my clothing except with a button-down type outer garment.

My first impression review is here at the end of this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15952

Unfortunately, Galco doesn't make the Summer Comfort holster for either of my CC sized pistols. :smt022 I've heard a lot of good things though. Again, thanks for the input. :smt023

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## TOF

BeefyBeefo said:


> Thanks for the input, _TOF_. :smt023
> 
> I purchased a Side Snap Scabbard from Galco for my G36. It's an excellent OWB holster, but I can tell I wouldn't be able to conceal it with my clothing except with a button-down type outer garment.
> 
> My first impression review is here at the end of this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15952
> 
> Unfortunately, Galco doesn't make the Summer Comfort holster for either of my CC sized pistols. :smt022 I've heard a lot of good things though. Again, thanks for the input. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-:watching:


I am certain you know the answer to that problem!

Purchase an M&P40, Galco can fix you right up with a Summer Comfort then.

How are you liking Colorado by now?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

TOF said:


> I am certain you know the answer to that problem!
> 
> Purchase an M&P40, Galco can fix you right up with a Summer Comfort then.


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

Honestly, if I had the cash I would probably purchase one for shooting competitions (which I hope to get into in the somewhat near future). Talk about the ultimate showdown! :smt033



TOF said:


> How are you liking Colorado by now?


I'm loving it here! The weather is great, the people are great, and everything is going good so far. I'm really hoping to get a position at a local Police Department. I just finished the "exam process" and I'm waiting to hear where I placed on the eligibility list. The top 3 are chosen for positions and continue through the process (psych eval, interview with department, etc). Thanks for asking! :smt023

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm really hoping to get a position at a local Police Department. I just finished the "exam process" and I'm waiting to hear where I placed on the eligibility list. The top 3 are chosen for positions and continue through the process (psych eval, interview with department, etc). Thanks for asking! :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-:watching:


Good luck :smt1099
I hope you get it:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo

DevilsJohnson said:


> Good luck :smt1099
> I hope you get it:smt023


Thanks a lot! :smt023

I'm really hoping I get a position. I couldn't ask for anything better. This department pays for your academy, and pays you while you're there. This is an extremely stressful hiring process, and all I can do is my best. At this point, I know that I'm 1 of 12 applicants left in the pool. It started with somewhere around 100 applicants. We'll see what happens, and I'll definitely keep everyone posted. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Well,
Like my Dad used to say. "Do your best. No one can ask you for more. I'll add you to my list of prayers for whatever that's worth.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

DevilsJohnson said:


> Well,
> Like my Dad used to say. "Do your best. No one can ask you for more. I'll add you to my list of prayers for whatever that's worth.


Thanks again, I appreciate it. :smt023

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## Double0

looks like people spend more on holsters than they do in guns


----------



## Double0

good info


----------



## olroy

This is an interesting thread, even if it's old. Most of the time, the G23 rides in a Gould and Goodrich 3-slot pancake OWB. The rest of the time it's in a Versacarry.


----------

